# IE Object Error Message



## Manakore (Jan 10, 2013)

I keep getting a pop-up box that is titled message from webpage that says [Object Error].  When I click Ok or {x} it comes right back and I can not click on anything in the web browser because of it.  I need to use it for school, since there is a program that requires IE over Chrome etc.  I have no issues browsing the web on Chrome though.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 10, 2013)

What version of IE are you using?


----------



## Manakore (Jan 11, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> What version of IE are you using?



The latest version. 

I figured out what my problem was--I had to open a private browsing session (since that was the only way I could click on anything).  Then I had to reset my browser settings back to default.  After that it seems to be working fine.


----------

